# About SHORT ROW "THEORY" from TechKnitting



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I found this site particularly informative about short rows, especially the color-coded illustrations given to explain the discussion.

The diagrams show how using short rows intentionally modify and "warp" the fabric being knitted.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2009/10/basic-short-rows-theory-and-method.html?m=1

~~~


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I use the Techknitting site a lot; it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Perfect explanation. Thank you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KroSha said:


> I found this site particularly informative about short rows, especially the color-coded illustrations given to explain the discussion.
> 
> The diagrams show how using short rows intentionally modify and "warp" the fabric being knitted.
> 
> ...


To me the best knitting info site around.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not seen that one before, many thanks.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I use love her ability to make you see the how and why of knitting techniques. Her site has been in my bookmarks for a long time. :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I also think it is very good. As always, if it only helps one person out of the darkness and into the light...

Short rows have been of interest in the postings lately and I didn't know if anyone had ever provided this specific link before.

I just decided to post it without checking because I didn't have time to deal with the limited KP Search capability.

~~~


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

KroSha said:


> I found this site particularly informative about short rows, especially the color-coded illustrations given to explain the discussion.
> 
> The diagrams show how using short rows intentionally modify and "warp" the fabric being knitted.
> 
> ...


I did short rows on the Dead Fish Hat but still do not or did not know what I was doing! Just trusted the directions but no fun doing it for me. And I want to make more, oh well.......


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

She always has really thorough, complete info on the topic.

BTW -- my favorite short row is the German one. Most other methods include a wrap and turn; the German method does not and is much more straight forward.



Sine said:


> I use the Techknitting site a lot; it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I think TECHKnitting is in the process of putting a book together. Has anyone heard how it is progressing?


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link . I really want to learn and understand short rows. .. there are several shawls I want to knit.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

nannee said:


> Thank you for posting this link . I really want to learn and understand short rows. .. there are several shawls I want to knit.


Craftsy has 2 free tutorials on short rows by Karen Feller. Really good clear instructions and combined with the TECHKnitting explanation will make us all experts.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Craftsy has 2 free tutorials on short rows by Karen Feller. Really good clear instructions and combined with the TECHKnitting explanation will make us all experts.


I'll go check them out Thanks👍


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> Craftsy has 2 free tutorials on short rows by Karen Feller. Really good clear instructions and combined with the TECHKnitting explanation will make us all experts.


I kind of "fell" into this site (Craftsy) yesterday, looking for something else. I have made several hand knit wrap and turn items, but until yesterday, didn't know that you had to pick up the wrap stitch, because the pattern didn't explain it, only how to wrap it. I liked the fact that this site has notes that you can save and print, and a special feature that helps you to work while watch the video.

I shall also be taking a look at Techknitting too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great info, thanks for posting.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I did short rows on the Dead Fish Hat but still do not or did not know what I was doing! Just trusted the directions but no fun doing it for me. And I want to make more, oh well.......


Me too the first several socks I knit. In fact I don't think I could tell someone else how to knit short rows, though I could explain the concept. I still need a pattern to tell me how to do it, though I do know there is more than one way to do it. I think, like gauge, and probably other knitting techniques there's a lot to learn. But the more I did them the more comfortable I got with them. I think you will be the same, so go for it! ;-) :idea: ;-)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

martyr said:


> Me too the first several socks I knit. In fact I don't think I could tell someone else how to knit short rows, though I could explain the concept. I still need a pattern to tell me how to do it, though I do know there is more than one way to do it. I think, like gauge, and probably other knitting techniques there's a lot to learn. But the more I did them the more comfortable I got with them. I think you will be the same, so go of it! ;-) :idea: ;-)


I just love those Dead Fish Hats! But I did not put dead eyes on mine, looked to freaky for the baby to me! Yes I will do some more and I will count out loud and stay on the pattern and on task and then reward myself with a dishcloth!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting; I bookmarked that site so I can go back regularly.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I sure need help with short rows.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> Craftsy has 2 free tutorials on short rows by Karen Feller. Really good clear instructions and combined with the TECHKnitting explanation will make us all experts.


Of course, it is Carol Feller, not Karen Feller who gives the free classes on short rows on Craftsy.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you. I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you! I love TECHknitting!


----------



## julaa55 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you KroSha.....great link. Looks like it helped many knitters tonight. Have a great evening.


----------



## julaa55 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you KroSha.....great link. Looks like it helped many knitters tonight. Have a great evening.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

julaa55 said:


> Thank you KroSha.....great link. Looks like it helped many knitters tonight. Have a great evening.


Hi Julaa,

This was a bit of an old thread.

The last post was July 30th.

I just thought it might be helpful to you in your current project.

I hope it is.

~~~


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been using the wrap and turn for an AG doll outfit that I am working on now.

youtube wrap and turn tutorial





written instructions wrap and turn
http://cottonandcloud.com/blog/wrap_and_turn/


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> She always has really thorough, complete info on the topic.
> 
> BTW -- my favorite short row is the German one. Most other methods include a wrap and turn; the German method does not and is much more straight forward.


Found the 'bobby pin' method the easiest & most invisible. You don't have to do anything to the stitch...no wrapping, lifting up, tightening; nor any need to adjust your stitch count. All you need is a bobby pin. This video shows 4 different ways to do short rows. The 'bobby pin' method starts at the 6 minute point in the video.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Found the 'bobby pin' method the easiest & most invisible. You don't have to do anything to the stitch...no wrapping, lifting up, tightening; nor any need to adjust your stitch count. All you need is a bobby pin. This video shows 4 different ways to do short rows. The 'bobby pin' method starts at the 6 minute point in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

shirleyrothery said:


> Brilliant!


Yes, exactly what I said when I first saw the video. Eunny Jang is expert at explaining & demonstrating many knitting techniques. She often gives different ways to do the same technique.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> Found the 'bobby pin' method the easiest & most invisible. You don't have to do anything to the stitch...no wrapping, lifting up, tightening; nor any need to adjust your stitch count. All you need is a bobby pin. This video shows 4 different ways to do short rows. The 'bobby pin' method starts at the 6 minute point in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Oops, thought I was posting to another thread on short rows.


----------

